# DSL or Cable?



## CanUSDaveK. (Nov 28, 2009)

I will be moving to the Larissa area and want to bring a Vonage Internet phone to maintain a US telephone number. Can anyone tell me what kind of providers are located in Larissa and the surrounding area? Vonage has stated that I need to choose between the DSL or Cable box but I have no idea of what is best in the area. Thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, cable is very underused in Greece (something like 2% coverage) and DSL is the way to go pretty much everywhere in the country. I am pretty sure but hopefully someone else will comment


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

I would be very surprised if you can retain a US number.You will be allocated a number by your Greek line supplier.


----------



## Napalm (Oct 9, 2009)

You will find you will probably only be able to get a DSL connection.

tpebob - the Americans have the ability to keep thier American number and have it diverted to an Internet Phone, a bit like Skype 

Nathan


----------

